# Hen or Tom turkey?



## amber (Nov 10, 2005)

Whats the difference? Besides male and female


----------



## Dove (Nov 10, 2005)

Although not all turkeys are labeled indicating whether the bird is a hen or tom, select a hen turkey if you want more white meat and a tom if you want more dark meat. Also check for the "sell by" date on the label of a fresh turkey. This date is the last day the turkey should be sold by the retailer. The unopened turkey should maintain its quality and be safe to use for one or two days after the "sell by" date.


----------



## amber (Nov 10, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> Although not all turkeys are labeled indicating whether the bird is a hen or tom, select a hen turkey if you want more white meat and a tom if you want more dark meat. Also check for the "sell by" date on the label of a fresh turkey. This date is the last day the turkey should be sold by the retailer. The unopened turkey should maintain its quality and be safe to use for one or two days after the "sell by" date.


 
Thanks Dove


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 10, 2005)

I always understood that the hens were the smaller birds, weighing between 12 and 18 lbs.  Toms weigh more, between 20 and 25 lbs.


----------



## Constance (Nov 11, 2005)

That's right, Allen. I usually get a tom when I have a lot of people to feed. Years ago, toms tended to be less tender and juicy than hen's, but selective breeding and feeding methods have improved turkeys considerably, and toms are just as good as hens now.
A point to consider is that the larger the turkey, the less the meat costs per pound, so a tom can be the best buy.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2005)

tom turkeys are from mars?


----------



## licia (Nov 11, 2005)

I get one that is broadbreasted. Is that a hen or a tom? I'd think hen.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2005)

I just get one that's about 12-13 pounds.


----------



## mish (Nov 11, 2005)

The hen has a pink beak and Tom has a blue beak.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2005)

I must buy a different breed of turkey from you.  Mine never have beaks.


----------



## mish (Nov 11, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I must buy a different breed of turkey from you. Mine never have beaks.


 
Andy .  The hen has a higher pitch gobble gobble than the Tom.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 11, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I must buy a different breed of turkey from you. Mine never have beaks.


 
NEVER?!?!?????  man, what kind of freakish turkey do you guys have up there? i'm picturing one that looks like the cheshire cat...


----------



## mish (Nov 11, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> NEVER?!?!????? man, what kind of freakish turkey do you guys have up there? i'm picturing one that looks like the cheshire cat...


 
FREE range.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> FREE range.


 
I had to pay for mine.  And I cook it in the oven, not on the range...


----------



## Constance (Nov 11, 2005)

I got to get out and go shopping today, and bought our Thanksgiving turkey...
a 21 lb. Butterball (tom) for .99 lb. He'll get brined overnight in a solution of salt, brown sugar, cloves, quartered squeezed oranges and whatever else I decide to throw in. Then we'll rinse him off, stuff him with fresh sage from my garden, whole garlic cloves and orange chunks, massage him with olive oil, then season with crushed sage, salt and coarsly ground black pepper. 
I have a big Hamilton Beach cooker, and we'll roast him in there, to keep my oven open for the dressing, etc.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 11, 2005)

The last time I remember a turkey coming with a beak was when I was about 8 ... and I helped my uncle chop it's head off!

Okay - maybe all I did was stand by and cheer while he did all the work. All I remember is that I could run around in the yard again without being chased by that big old bird!


----------

